# [overlay]

## loxdegio

Salve a tutti, penso che questa sia la sezione corretta. Volevo fare presente che ho creato un overlay che sarebbe mia intenzione popolare con pacchetti/programmi con supporto discontinuo o inesistente.

Per ora ho solo inserito l'ultima versione stabile di DVDStyler e l'ultimo rev-pack del phc-intel. Sarebbe carino che questo progetto venisse portato avanti dalla comunità del forum in modo da poter allargare il pool di programmi/ebuild disponibili per Gentoo tramite portage/layman

Si accettano consigli e proposte di partecipazione/auiti vari nell'impresa

Qui i contatti:

- link: https://github.com/loxdegio/missing

- comando per aggiungerlo in layman: 

```
layman --overlays="https://raw.githubusercontent.com/loxdegio/missing/master/layman.xml" --fetch --add=missing
```

Il nome è orribile lo so  :Razz:  Se ne potrebbe studiare uno migliore con l'aiuto di tutti e portare avanti un progetto che secondo me può risultare utile anche sul lungo periodo

----------

## loxdegio

Allora, il topic è vecchio quindi l'ho riporto in auge.

Nonostante non abbia ricevuto nessuna risposta, vi aggiorno sul lavoro fatto:

Aggiunto un backup dei nvidia-drivers-340.x per mantenere la compatibilità alle vecchie schede. L'ebuild, salvo che non cambi prima PC, verrà aggiornato costantemente (ma come ho detto può essere un progetto aperto a tutti e quindi tutti possono contribuire aprendo issues su github o chiedendomi di diventare collaboratori)

Aggiunto il modulo input-wacom che serve per far funzionare le tavolette Wacom/Intuos di ultima generazione con i kernel più recenti: anche questo verrà aggiornato essendo io possessore di una di queste tavolette  :Wink: 

Tentativo di inserimento di Quazaa nel overlay senza successo per ora in quanto il programma è scritto per qt5 e non ho ancora finito di trovare tutti i metodi per creare delle patch e aggirare il problema.

Per chi non lo sapesse Quazaa è un progetto che mira a riportare in vita l'idea del P2P che sta(va) dietro a Shareaza: supportare contemporaneamente tutti i protocolli P2P (Bittorrent, Gnutella, ED2K) più diffusi e usati. A differenza del programma da cui prende ispirazione è scritto in C++ e Qt e pertanto risulta multipiattaforma (è anche compilabile per android volendo  :Wink:  )

Detto questo vi saluto e continuerò a lavorare sull'overlay da solo per ora, se qualcuno vuole dare una mano è ben accetto

----------

## loxdegio

Riporto in auge il post per dire che causa macchine obsolete ho cambiato SO passando ad arch, quindi non ho più materialmente la possibilità di mantenere l'overlay.

----------

